# tusq picks



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just had a 3 pack come in the mail. Not sure how they found me, but I am glad. After a short bit with them I really like them. I have looked for a long time for a thin pick that was stiff. They sent a thin, a med and a heavy one and I like them all. I have a new favorite over the tortex ones that was my previous fave.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The bloom is off the rose for me. I have some you can have. PM your mailing address and they're yours, or drop by if you're in Goderich anytime.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i've seen advertisements for stone/bone/etc picks but i wouldn't want to spend any money on something i'd lose within a week
having a toddler in the house has forced me to learn fingerstyle
there are at least 30 picks missing somewhere in this house

every time i come across one i'm like


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

See, now I am Jealous....lol....I have given fingerpicking a try a few times, and just can't get it. Love Knopfler, Lindsey Buckingham, Johnny Winter (even if there is a thumb pick in there)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> i've seen advertisements for stone/bone/etc picks but i wouldn't want to spend any money on something i'd lose within a week
> having a toddler in the house has forced me to learn fingerstyle
> there are at least 30 picks missing somewhere in this house
> 
> every time i come across one i'm like


I was like that when I found the old double pick I lost...


----------

